# Installation hängt bei der Geräteinstallation



## Gainwar (21. August 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin seit einigen Tagen wirklich verzweifelt was meinen neuen Computer angeht.
Hab nach einigen Jahren beschlossen mir endlich mal wieder einen neuen guten PC anzuschaffen.

*Mit diesen Daten:*
*Mainboard:* MSI P7N Diamond, So. 775 (7510-010R)
*Prozessor:* Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700 So. 775 BOX 4x 2.67 GHz
*Grafikkarte:* EVGA GTX 280 Superclocked 1024 MB PCIe 2.0
*Arbeitsspeiher:*: Corsair XMS2 KIT 4096 MB PC2-6400U CL4 DDR2-800 DHX
*Festplatte:* Western Digital Caviar SE 500GB SATAII 16MB (WD5000AKS)
*Netzteil:* Corsair Netzteil VX 550W ATX (CMPSU-550VXEU)
_+ Gehäuse und Paste.._

Nun hab ich den PC zusammen gebaut, gestartet und die Installations-CD von Windows Vista Business (EN) eingelegt. Am Anfang kann ich die Sprache, Country und Keyboard Layout auswählen. Anschließend werde ich nach dem CD Key gefragt. Wenn er dann zur eigentlichen Installation kommt "Expanding files (XX%)" macht er bei ca. 97% einen neustart und ich bekomm die Fehlermeldung, das kein Bootmanager gefunden werden kann. (Mehrmals versucht...) Einen Repair.. FIXMBR.. etc. hab ich versucht, ohne Erfolg.

mkay, also hab ich es mal mit Windows XP versucht. Ich bin also in diesem schönen blauen Menü drin und partitioniere mir meine Festeplatte. Wähle aus, auf welcher ich Windows installieren möchte und lass das Setup die Formatierung und Kopierung der Daten vornehmen. Wenn das Setup dann mit dem kopieren der Daten fertig ist, wird das System von der Festplatte gestartet um die Installation fortzusetzen. Auf den ersten Blick läuft das auch super. Ich werde nach der Ländereinstellung und Netzwerkkonfiguration gefragt. Wenn das Setup dann bei dem Punkt "Gerätetreiber werden gesucht/installiert" kommt, dann hängt er dort und macht nicht mehr weiter.

*Meine Vermutung:*
Ich glaube, dass sich das Setup egal ob bei Windows Vista oder XP an der gleichen Stelle aufhängt/abstürzt... und zwar bei der Installation der Grafikkarte. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, dann ist dass der moment wo auch das Bild kurz flackern sollte.

Was meint ihr dazu, was könnte nicht stimmen oder defekt sein?

Ich habs übrigens auch mit Ubuntu (Linux) versucht. Die Installation lief reibungslos.
Beim starten des Systems wurde mir eine Fehlermeldung bzgl. des X-Servers gebracht. Inerhalb der Konsole scheint alles normal funktionieren, allerdings hab ich auch nicht wirklich was gemacht.

Ich muss mal schauen ob ich eine andere PCIe auftreiben kann, nur kenn ich glaub keinen der eine hat xD

Danke
Gruß Manuel


----------



## PC Heini (21. August 2008)

Hmm, ich denke mal, dass es ein recht neues MB ist. ( Hab jetzt nicht gegoogelt ). Was mich jedoch verwundert, dass Du XP installieren kannst, trotz fehlender SATA Treiber. Oder ist im Bios auf IDE umgestellt? Dass aber Vista am genau gleichen Punkt stehen bleibt, lässt mich vermuten, dass ein Chipsatztreiber fehlt. Wenn Du Linux problemlos installieren konntest, kann eigentlich an der Graka nichts defekt sein. Der X-Serverfehler deutet wahrscheinlich wieder auf einen fehlenden Chipsatztreiber hin, den die 3 Verschidenen Bs nicht mitbringen. Such mal bei MSI nach einem geigneten Treiber für Deine Syteme für die Chipsätze.
Schlaueres kommt mir momentan nicht in den Sinn. Aber ne Überlegung wert.


----------



## Gainwar (21. August 2008)

Hi,
ich glaub XP ging, weil es die Service Pack 2 Version ist und die unterstützt glaub ich SATA bereits. Will mich da aber nicht unbedingt darauf festlegen.

Den Chipsatz Treiber müsste ich ja dann bereits bei der Windows installation installieren, richtig? Weil bis zum eigentlichen Windows komm ich ja gar nicht 

Danke
Gruß Manuel


----------



## PC Heini (21. August 2008)

" ich glaub XP ging, weil es die Service Pack 2 Version ist und die unterstützt glaub ich SATA bereits. Will mich da aber nicht unbedingt darauf festlegen. "

Das stimmt so. SP2 hat einige Treiber mitgebracht für SATA.

" Den Chipsatz Treiber müsste ich ja dann bereits bei der Windows installation installieren, richtig? "

Hmmmm, würde mal sagen jein. Win bringt schon einiges mit an Treibern, aber nicht die richtigen für Dein MB. Desshalb nimmt die Installroutine an, dass es die gesuchten Treiber sind. Nun sträubt sich aber die Installroutine und bricht die Installation ab. Warum nun keine Treiber Anforderung kommt, weiss ich nicht. Bei Linux klappts, bei Win nicht.
Schau mal im Bios, obs bei den PCIe Slots ne Möglichkeit gibt, in nen anderen Modus zu schalten.
Ansonsten mal bis heute Abend warten, bis sich noch jemand dazugesellt.
Vlt hat jemand nen anderen Vorschlag.


----------



## Gainwar (21. August 2008)

mkay.. sitz grad sowieso noch in der Arbeit.
Hab mir jetzt erstmal von der Arbeit eine "Gainward BLISS 8600 PCX" genommen und werde es mit der versuchen, damit ich auch genau weis, dass es an der Graka liegt.

Bis später xD


----------



## Gainwar (21. August 2008)

So, hab jetzt mal die Gainward Grafikkarte eingebaut.
Hat sich nichts geändert. Manchmal schmiert er sogar schon ab, bevor er das Setup schon erreicht hat


----------



## PC Heini (21. August 2008)

Nun, von meiner Seite her weissich keinen Rat mehr. Ich glaube, ich habe schon alle Möglichkeiten erwähnt. Ich tippe noch auf nen Mainboarddefekt. ( Letzte Möglichkeit ).
Schade, dass keine anderen Tipps hereinkommen.


----------



## Gainwar (21. August 2008)

Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich das Mainboard bereits einmal eingeschickt habe und hab jetzt schon das zweite drin xD

Ich werd morgen mal zum Fachhandel fahren und der soll das wieder hinbiegen xD

Danke für deine Hilfe
Gruß Manuel


----------

